# CleanDetails New Detailing Studio Build.



## CleanDetail

*CleanDetails New Detailing Studio Build 10/12/12 update*

Well weve dug deep and started our new studio build. We got the unit as a shell and having a few bits made inside before we move in, paint and get some other bits fitted.

So, 1 month on here is how its going. Had loads fitted inside & out and should be in on the first week of Aug & hopfully trading too.










































Comments more than welcome and ill keep this updated as we keep building 

Regards,
Nick


----------



## justina3

looks lovely nothing like a new building to stretch yourself i find


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

looks good mate cant wait to see the finished pics


----------



## CleanDetail

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## North east Car Care

Nice looking space Nick


----------



## Leemack

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Looking good buddy.


----------



## PrestigeChris

looks good mate, better space than your old place! you get the floor sorted?


----------



## [email protected]

Looking good buddie cant wait to see some more.


----------



## CleanDetail

PrestigeChris said:


> looks good mate, better space than your old place! you get the floor sorted?


Cheers! its 100% better and no silly road like the current one. Sorted the floor here, Wall paper scraper takes the glue up without the paint! although just a little bit of painting.

dont be making the same mistake twice tho!!


----------



## [email protected]

Nick where is it your based?


----------



## CleanDetail

DJ1989 said:


> Nick where is it your based?


In Doncaster, South Yorkshire. Just of the A19 in bentley.

Nick


----------



## DetailMe

Very nice Nick, looks like a new build! Look forward to seeing this one
Chrs


----------



## [email protected]

Im looking to move back to Gainsborough down the road from Donny


----------



## CleanDetail

DJ1989 said:


> Im looking to move back to Gainsborough down the road from Donny


Not far at all! In fact closer to our old unit vut the new one is worth it


----------



## [email protected]

LOl well maybe once i move i'll come say hello


----------



## carlblakemore

Will this be online soon nick?


----------



## CleanDetail

Quick update!

The move has started today. Here are some photos to show what we've been upto this week 

Here was the unit on Tuesday...
























So, starting of the painting at 7.30pm after the days detailing.....








Yes, thats a modified extending brush with a roller....









Anyway, 4 hours & a KFC later here is what it looked like....

















Then due to been on call all week, we had no chance untill today to make more of a finish. So here it is at 18:00 on the 29th


















We start trading from the unit as off Monday so, with a sizzor lift now coming a week later than planned the top of the walls will be left until then.

We've got a floor to fit over the office, toilet and kitchen for stotorage and our signwriting & design studio. And just the flooring in the office, toilet and kitchen to fill tomorrow along with moving stuff over from the other unit!!

Anyway. Thats the update and am sure there will be more over the weekend :thumb:

Thanks for reading.


----------



## carlblakemore

When i get back from italy in October i will pop in for a visit mate! Looks really good so far!


----------



## CleanDetail

Right, as of Monday morning this is how the unit looked.

Not quite finished but more than happy to be working from here now









































































Not quite finished, but managed to lay the flooring in the office and had enough left over to complete the kitchen also. So, all in all a good progress over the weekend. Nearly done but not quite there yet.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## [email protected]

Looking good buddie.


----------



## dooka

Jealous :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

cheers for the comments guys


----------



## andy_ad567

looking good mate just what i could be doing with A+


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Looks superb Nick, you should be properly proud of that. I'd be a little worried about the PS2 in the office though if I was your bank manager


----------



## CleanDetail

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Looks superb Nick, you should be properly proud of that. I'd be a little worried about the PS2 in the office though if I was your bank manager


Haha, you spotted my DVD player 

got to keep it old school.

Were getting there. Just done the cutting the vynal so should have our sign writing up this weekend.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## [email protected]

Looking forward to more pictures  looking good mate im 100% green


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking detailing cave Nick :thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Hi Nick, just found out you have moved will there be a shop at a later date?


----------



## CleanDetail

Bowler said:


> Hi Nick, just found out you have moved will there be a shop at a later date?


At the moment there is some stock left. but were not going to be restocking.

Ill have some more photos etc up next week after the floors been fitted!


----------



## wish wash

You have a smart place there. Maybe one day i'll get busy enough to take the plunge an get a unit myself, cant imagine rent and rates will be cheap.


----------



## ben.beesley

Looking good! I would love a garage never mind a sweet unit like that!!


----------



## R0B

Nice crisp clean unit you have sorted there,very nice indeed


----------



## [email protected]

Seen some more pictures of it on facebook looks clean and fresh


----------



## jaimesales

Perfect!


----------



## CleanDetail

Here is the unit tonight. Just had the floor done although needs welding tomorrow. So then just the stairs to fit and its all done!


----------



## CleanDetail

Just noticed iv not put an update for the upstairs weve made.

So here goes. We have built the upstairs, laid the floor, rather thick stuff to take a good load. All the rails are over the minimum health and safty high building regs requires.

We've build it so the long part is our sign writing and design studio, and the end with the larger sides is were we can, lets say store crap! which is pritty much what its going to be for.

Here are some photos. Not quite finished but you get the idea.


































And here is tonights view from up stairs. (notice our stairs yet to fit! haha )


















Thanks for reading!


----------



## james_death

Looking fantastic....:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Looks great  

Floor looks good too!


----------



## carlblakemore

Will have to pop down once i get back and take a look mate!


----------



## Phil H

very nice mate


----------



## Mr.Ry

Very Very Nice Matey


----------



## 20vKarlos

this is brilliant!!


----------



## carlblakemore

still havent made it across to see this new unit!! Will be next year now i think!!


----------



## Derekh929

Your new unit is looking great and finished of well great space


----------



## Smurf.

Nice sized unit, business must be good, bet the rent & rates not cheap ... best of luck with it


----------



## JJ_

Wow looks superb! Living the dream.


----------



## CJA Valeting

That is stunning.

Looking forward to seeing the end results.


----------



## CleanDetail

Well, not had many updates since the floor was in, so ill get a few photos and what not while i'm in today


----------



## james_death

Very very Nice area Nick Has there, i should have bought more brushes from him as next time i called the old stock had pretty much gone...:lol:


----------



## Dwayne

This is awesome! any new pics??


----------



## craigblues

I'd like to see it all finished, plus up and running now.


----------



## CleanDetail

*Well, here is an update.*

Floor now fully in and finished. All the edges have been silicone sealed in white anti-bacterial sealant so that no water can get under the floor.

Here is the detailing area finished off and ready for work.









Also have the toilet finished and floor down. Minimal is what I'm aiming for in this area so I keep the floor cleaning stuff in here as you'd expect.










Nice hand set up to keep my clean and keep your skin moist, as all us who work with our hands know it leads to dry hands! Sounds sad but it's the little things.









Now, we cant be having all these photos without a reflection shot. So here is how I like to keep things looking around here.










I'v also had outside power installed as having a power cable through the window was not the look I was going for.










Works awesome and as well as the tap, can be turned off in the office so no one used my power!

Also, one bonus to doing sign writing as well is signs are free! (well cost) so I made a sign for outside as follows.










Had to be in keeping with all the other signs so size & colours were not my choice.
I'v also done a wall one so when you look through the massive shutter door you can see this….









And that's about it for know. Had a few cameras installed but I'm doing going to start showing them off for security reasons haha.
Hope this keeps you reading!
ATB
Nick​


----------



## Bowler

Really top marks Nick. The care shown in producing this work space reflects on the workmanship you produce on your detailing.
Seen it in the flesh really is first class, well done.


----------



## PaulN

Very Very Nice work there...... :argie:


----------



## craigblues

Looking good!!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

looks amazing mate what a transformation!


----------



## CJ1985

very nice set-up hope i get something like this one day..


----------



## JakeWhite

:O I'm getting excited about getting a garage and then there's this.......Amazing!


----------



## CleanDetail

Thanks for all the comments chaps!


----------



## Brigham1806

looking good, excellent work.


----------



## Dan Carter

Looks awesome mate, how long have you been on the RDS for, I'm whole time at Gloucester.


----------



## ihiba

Other than word of mouth, the best advertisement to attract clients in is a well presented building and pleasant well dressed staff. The rest is down to the man with the polish :buffer:
Looks very good to me, well done :thumb:


----------



## kempe

Looking amazing there top work :thumb:


----------



## tomelmer

Cant wait to see the end result :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

Dan Carter said:


> Looks awesome mate, how long have you been on the RDS for, I'm whole time at Gloucester.


3 Years in May, but i'm getting made redundant if South Yorkshire Fire & Rescue get their way.....


----------



## CleanDetail

More updates tomorrow! Been busy with the DIY over the holidays


----------



## Homer J 727

What a studio everything you could want missed this for a while and the change is amazing can't wait to see the end result


----------



## J99NNO

Nick

Are you no longer stocking product for resale as at the old unit? Was planning on popping over yesterday but did not get chance in the end.


----------



## CleanDetail

J99NNO said:


> Nick
> 
> Are you no longer stocking product for resale as at the old unit? Was planning on popping over yesterday but did not get chance in the end.


Not any more dude sorry. The old unit was handed over yesterday. Been bloody paying for 2 up until now.

I'v got a few bits left, but odds and ends. Mainly DoDo juice and a few megs bits.


----------



## CleanDetail

Well, been a little busy over the holiday period. Been and painted the old unit before it was handed over on Saturday and then i'v been doing all the DIY jobs i ment to do when i moved in.

So, here goes.

finally started the hand rail, still requires the centre section but ill be doing that this week.










Then i did the little hide away under the stairs, hate to see stuff been left about so this hides some of my toys for the car as well as the hose pipe etc.



















Just needs a lock putting on to keep the door shut.

Then, lastly i'v been meaning to do this for months as i'v had to do all the cutting and picking for the sign writing downstairs as the work area upstairs was crap to be honest. Now it looks like this.










All need painting but were getting there!

Thanks for readying
ATB
Nick


----------



## carlblakemore

Looking good still nick!!


----------



## Alan H

That is a nice studio.

I think it's been well planned and thought out....


----------



## paranoid73

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## cupra-dav

Studio is looking very impressive so far!


----------



## dyegoblb

Awesome!!!!


----------



## ben-150

Looks good:thumb:


----------



## nick7

Top Notch Unit. 

Great work all round.


----------



## dazfr

only down the road a few miles from me i will have to call in some time studio looks great


----------



## CleanDetail

Cheers Chaps! Just getting some new side lighting installed so ill get some more photos up soon


----------



## CleanDetail

Just a quick pick to show what the studio is looking like. Few more Lights added as well as shelvs for the ever growing selection of products! haha










Comments welcome!

ATB
NIck


----------



## Phil H

very nice mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Looks awesome Nick!


----------



## AaronGTi

Looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna

great unit hope thing go well for you


----------



## CleanDetail

Quick update, Just ordered a few sets of different lighting to find which i like best to work in, then I’ll be adding a fair few more lights to the set up as i find there are a few dull spots on the main detailing area when I’m working around the vehicles.

Nothing a tripod set up does not fix but i like thinks to be perfect 

Also got a customer sorting out some photo drops to liven up the place a little.

ATB
Nick


----------



## tom-225

We cant have updates with out pictures! !!!


----------



## CleanDetail

tom-225 said:


> We cant have updates with out pictures! !!!


All in good time :thumb::lol:


----------



## octobersown

Epic, i would love a space like this!


----------



## dooka

That's one bass ass studio buddy. Very very nice indeed :thumb:..


----------



## CleanDetail

dooka said:


> That's one bass ass studio buddy. Very very nice indeed :thumb:..


Cheers dude! were getting there 

*Update*

Just had a new set of sockets fitted to the detailing bay and added some extra selves to accommodate the expanding collection of pads and other goodies.

Currently having a new alarm fitted. We've been in the unit know for exactly a year. Never had an issue but the old system was wireless and for peace of mind i wanted the full workings wiring in etc.

Photos to follow this evening.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Ross08

Cracking premises you've got there, hope all goes well


----------



## CleanDetail

*New Update 31/08/12*

Been busy at cleandetail HQ but, as always that never stops me.

So, its been over a year since my first move into the unit so i have started a few changes.

First, Had some more sockets fitted above my work bench, I've removed all the bottles to re-paint behind as there was splash marks behind.










Once dry i then added some clear vinyl to make it cleaner and easier to keep clean.










The bottles holders were then painted to match the wall and were fixed back up.

New display set up:










I've had a quick tidy outside, Added the New Autobrite Logo to the window and re-sealed all the windows.










I've had a few new purchases.

First was a floor buffer, As a buffing freak this was a nice addition to the buffing collection.










After last years winter i have up-graded the heating set up. I was going through around £50 a week in gas to keep it nice and warm, but this also meant it was giving out fumes and i was storing gas bottles. So, here is my new 8KW Air con unit. This works out more cost effective then gas and conventional electric heating. Plus its a de-humidifier and i can also cool in summer.










scaffold went up today and a friend came over and wired up the AC ready for been gassed up this weekend :thumb:










And that's it for now :thumb:

Comments always welcome.


----------



## RefinedDetails

Looking good Nick!


----------



## [email protected]

Looking goood nick


----------



## simon1969

very nice keep up the good work


----------



## CleanDetail

*Quick Up-date.*

Well i've had more and more customers coming from far away and wanting to stay with the car for the day as they are from 100miles+

So, i've changed my office a little.

Infact, this is what it did look like as per page 2.



















And this is what it looks like know.










Just wanted to make it more comfy and means i can have my office upstairs and have all my sales etc on the wall as customers wont see this know.

Small update but as always, Comments welcome.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

They looks superb Nick!

I've been to see a bigger premise today which should allow me a waiting area too as I have the same with people coming from afar. Do you have TV/PC access in there?

Russ.


----------



## CleanDetail

MidlandsCarCare said:


> They looks superb Nick!
> 
> I've been to see a bigger premise today which should allow me a waiting area too as I have the same with people coming from afar. Do you have TV/PC access in there?
> 
> Russ.


Yea got a TV in there although next year its going bigger as its only small. Dont have freeview etc as i'm tight and dont want a tv licence so its hooked up to the play station so you can watch dvd's. or a laptop can be plugged in to watch what ever is on that. Wireless is through out so if a customer brings his/hers laptop or Ipad, phone etc their away 

You can just see the chair as i have 2 chairs and a table in there for eating and working on if needs must 

I think it makes a world of differance. Even for me having somewhere to chill for 20miles while having some food, as when your at your desk you end up on facebook for an hour, or detailing world and i dont have time for that until i get home :wall:

ATB
Nick


----------



## North east Car Care

Looks amazing Nick


----------



## jlw41

amazing unit Nick :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames

Looks very smart :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Buckweed

What a great set up.. You should be very pleased with yourself ..


----------



## cossienuts

would love a unit like this awesome


----------



## CleanDetail

Thanks again for all the comments guys


----------



## Cisteve

just realised i know where abouts you are! 

Im from Bentley/Scawthorpe originally, did my work experience and got my first job just up the road at CH powertools, its was the whole bottom floor of The Hutton Buiness Centre, but it has since moved it out towards Carcroft way i think........

Cracking unit mate! Its a big achievement to have done it all yourself aswell!:thumb:


----------



## a1diamond

Hi Nick
fantastic studio you should be very proud of your achievments, I hope mine comes out half as nice, well done:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

*Update*

Well' with the weather on its way in and the cold sneaking up, i thought it was about time to get the Heating sorted.

Up till now I've been using a nice Gas heater. Does the trick, in 5-10mins its roasting but then you get humidity and deadly fumes. And at £50 a bottle of gas on a weekly basis i bit the bullet.

So, here we are fitting the new unit.

Hole through wall for all piping & power to the outside unit.









Here is the power fitted a week ago.









New hole spotted, base set up (yet to be trimmed) for the outside unit.









In door unit in, just wants piping up.









All in and running!!


















Although this looks small, its very very cost effective. The unit this day was 15oc and here is what it was like 10mins later.










Cost & power wise here is what I'm getting.

Input power is around 2.2kw heating or cooling. So more or less the same power as a plug in blow heater. But if you put in 2.2kw power into a blow heater you get around 1.8kw of heat out. With Air source heating and cooling you get more than what you put in, here is the cool stuff, Output power is 8.4kw heating and 8.2kw cooling. Meaning I'm heating my whole unit for the same price i was paying to heat the waiting room.

So in my opinion, worth every pennie. Plus it de-humidifies & cools which are both bonus's!


----------



## AaronGTi

Very nice mate


----------



## craigblues

Nice. How much did it cost you for the heating unit?


----------



## CleanDetail

craigblues said:


> Nice. How much did it cost you for the heating unit?


A Lot less than it should!

The Unit is a fujitsu one, think there around £1500+vat brand new. Next door but one does air con and this unit was 6 month old taken from a lab.

ATB
Nick


----------



## PaulN

This i a lovely job, ive enjoyed following alot of these threads. Yet another well done project.


----------



## ernest

nice place !! perfect palce to work !! my congratulations!! now i make a my new Detail studio in Barcelona ( Spain), is a hard work too!! 

Regards from Barcelona


----------



## CleanDetail

Thank for you all the comments guys. Next load of updates will come in the next few week as i close for a week over Xmas to get a few little things done here and there.

P.s. The AC was the best addition to the unit! Timer on for 30mins before i get in and its at a nice 18oc, ready for a days work. But, the cost on the power bill is also very little!

ATB
Nick


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Nick_CD said:


> Thank for you all the comments guys. Next load of updates will come in the next few week as i close for a week over Xmas to get a few little things done here and there.
> 
> P.s. The AC was the best addition to the unit! Timer on for 30mins before i get in and its at a nice 18oc, ready for a days work. But, the cost on the power bill is also very little!
> 
> ATB
> Nick


Nick do you mind sharing what AC/Heater Unit you fitted and the size of your detailing area that's heated?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nicks man is quoting me this week. Can't wait to get it installed.


----------



## CleanDetail

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Nick do you mind sharing what AC/Heater Unit you fitted and the size of your detailing area that's heated?


its a 8.2Kw output. Heating a cooling a space of 1400Sqf :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## CleanDetail

*Update*

I'm now in the planning stages for some changes to the unit for the new year. The units going to have a new layer of paint, addition to the lights collection, some items will be removed and some new toys will arrive. All of which will be complete for the training course myself and Russ will be holding on the 30th of December 

More details of the course on Facebook :thumb:

new updates will start as of next week :lol:

ATB,
Nick


----------



## CleanDetail

Another Update.

Some new goodies are been put in place bit by bit.

First one is my new Ramp!









Then a move around today its now it its main place.

















Few bits left to do including a re-paint in areas, bottle racks and plastic protection want moving to the new location, new lights and sockets to go in also.

More updates to follow soon!

Comments as always are welcome.

Sorry for the low quality phone & facebook photos. next ones will be the normal high spec.


----------



## wayne RS250

Very nice keep up the good work


----------



## CleanDetail

Thank you!

ATB
Nick


----------



## TopSport+

Looks soo good:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

*Last update for 2012!!*

The last few days i've had around 20 hours on the unit. Wants another 5 hours just to get the final bits 100%, such as a few paint touch ups and a good floor scrub.

But, here is the improvements i've implemented this week. I'm now 100% happy with what i've got at the moment.










New RCD'S fitted for the 2x circuits of lights & new sockets fitted.










New lower Lighting fitted in the form of florescent lighting. 2x 6ft strip lights one of which is an emergency one should i get a power cut while working on a customers vehicle










New lighting fitted on the wall. Did have one i was testing but that ended up been up for 6 months! So, these are hard wired in.

And all 3 fitted:










New wall protection fitted behind the bottle area which moved from the other side of the unit. Wall fittings back up for bottles, slight move around and an addition of Cloth Holders & PDI sheet holder.










Ramps in their place, and after a good clean up here are a few more snaps. Most at ground level the rest from my office up-stairs.





































As always, comments welcome :thumb:

If anyone is ever passing, feel free to pop in for a brew, i dont bight and will always give you a down to earth, honest opinion of products etc :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Stunning work space Nick. Well done!


----------



## CleanDetail

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Stunning work space Nick. Well done!


Wanted to make sure it was finished before the training day on the 30th. Now i'm happy


----------



## Bowler

Nice caravan, sleeping there now Nick?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

CleanDetail said:


> Wanted to make sure it was finished before the training day on the 30th. Now i'm happy


I need to pull off a miracle to get mine sorted! Gonna cost £5k to get it how I want it


----------



## CleanDetail

Bowler said:


> Nice caravan, sleeping there now Nick?


haha your not the first to say that.

This is a customers Caravan i'm detailing in Jan ready for the caravan season  its a nice big challenge :wall:


----------



## Mikey18

if you dont mind me asking, where did you get your ramp from? its a nice small ramp that i could maybe use something similar in my garage.

cheers Mike


----------



## rob_hawke

seriously awesome unit!


----------



## 204driver

Great looking space! When I see the caravan I thought you might being living there! Lol


----------



## CleanDetail

Mikey18 said:


> if you dont mind me asking, where did you get your ramp from? its a nice small ramp that i could maybe use something similar in my garage.
> 
> cheers Mike


Just a specialist off the net. Just google sizzor lift. There are loads of sizes at different costs.

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## ianFRST

brilliant mate, absolutely brilliant


----------



## jamesgti

Looks great


----------



## F2 Ed

Looks amazing mate, wish i had a place like that


----------



## S9XLY

What a unit! Perfect!


----------



## TopSport+

looks perfect:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

This looks fantastic Nick, nice and clean and organised.


----------



## CodHead

JJ_ said:


> This looks fantastic Nick, nice and clean and organised.


Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone but he doesn't actually detail any cars in the studio as it would get dirty. He does all that in an old shed round the back!


----------



## CleanDetail

CodHead said:


> Shhhhhh, don't tell anyone but he doesn't actually detail any cars in the studio as it would get dirty. He does all that in an old shed round the back!


hahaha! she gets well used. but dont take photos of her looking mucky


----------



## andrewhutch1

Looks like a quality set up - if the care you take of the premises is anything to go by, I'd be confident taking my pride and joy there for you to work on.

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

andrewhutch1 said:


> Looks like a quality set up - if the care you take of the premises is anything to go by, I'd be confident taking my pride and joy there for you to work on.
> 
> :thumb:


Yes I was thinking the same. Very tidy indeed. :thumb:


----------



## CodHead

CleanDetail said:


> hahaha! she gets well used. but dont take photos of her looking mucky


Have you got your branded loo roll in the toilet yet?


----------



## CleanDetail

CodHead said:


> Have you got your branded loo roll in the toilet yet?


Dont be silly! Our loo Roll is Sheffield Wednesday T-Shirts :thumb: :lol:


----------



## CodHead

CleanDetail said:


> Dont be silly! Our loo Roll is Sheffield Wednesday T-Shirts :thumb: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cotter

Looks great Nic :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90

Looks class mate! I'd be pleased with just a garage let alone this place!


----------



## CleanDetail

Thanks for all the comments.

Have a first group training day today. Glad to see the place been well used ans people impressed 

Atb,
Nick


----------



## JBirchy

Stunning unit Nick, really does look the business! I for one would be delighted to leave me car there as it portrays a very professional image. I'm a firm believer in a professional image = professional top quality work!

If you don't mind me asking, what size is the unit it sq. ft?


----------



## CleanDetail

JBirchy said:


> Stunning unit Nick, really does look the business! I for one would be delighted to leave me car there as it portrays a very professional image. I'm a firm believer in a professional image = professional top quality work!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what size is the unit it sq. ft?


Thank you, means a lot :thumb:

Its just under 1400Sq Ft not including the up stairs.

ATB
Nick


----------



## M.J

A very inspirational studio indeed it looks simply amazing in there.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Love this studio build!


----------



## mirdif64

Mikey18 said:


> if you dont mind me asking, where did you get your ramp from? its a nice small ramp that i could maybe use something similar in my garage.
> 
> cheers Mike


Try this place. They have a lot of lifting options

http://www.cjautos.eu/


----------



## Super4 BMW

Looks fantastic, a serious amount of work has gone in and it shows. Must be a joy to walk into such a well sorted work place every day :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail

Thanks again for all the kind comments. Makes all the effort worth while.

I've had a few bits more added and a few things changed so ill get some snaps and a update up shortly. 

ATB
Nick


----------



## P4ulH40

Great work on the unit Nick, may i ask where u got lift for the cars looking for one for myself cheers.

Paul :thumb:


----------

